# Thought I'd post one



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Heyya MrsM. - I'm glad I'm not the only Blogger in these parts now!

Sorry to hear you won't be able to 'go big' in the near future. Hope you'll get to at least exorcise your haunt demons with some moderate amount of decorating (and your candle collection is quite cool I might add).

Yeah, agreed, it is fun to spend a few hours just browsing and imagining what you could do with what's on the store shelves. Mr. We'en likes to tease that I should think of stores as museums, and enjoy _their_ display. But I can't imagine not adding some of the cool stuff that comes out every year to our display!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

What a great candle collection!! I like the skelly guy that sorta has a Budda thing goin on(on the left). I too stalk the stores, I have gone so far as to open boxs to peek inside, didn't get caught, so don't know what they would of done, but I felt sneaky. (loved it) I hope things work out that you can do your own haunt next year, but understand why you don't want to add big stuff this year. Sounds like the inside will be done good, though. The candle displays alone will make it awesome!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thank you both! My parents keep telling me I have a problem. I say well if you'd like I can have a drug problem, which would you prefer....


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I actually have been focusing on my inside for some time now. But since joining this forum I'm all about the outside. You will have a lot of fun with the inside, and trust me there is a lot you can do. You have lots of time to enjoy the outdoors again. I'm assuming you are moving??


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, plan on moving next spring/summer and it'll be a townhouse so with the whole association you never know how neighbors will react and I don't want to pay a fine because a neighbor complained, so the first year I'll have to see how it goes there. The inside will be all decked out though.


----------



## k.dacalio (Jul 11, 2008)

_Sweet candle collection. I like the bleeding ones. Thats sad to hear your gona have to slow down the outside decor. But thats nice that your moving into a nice neiborhood. I wish I could move out of mine its starting to get a little "scary" and not in a good way. Throw pics of inside when you do move though. _


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 31, 2008)

Great idea


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 31, 2008)

Slightly biased (I work at the advertising agency representing Great Stuff)... I would recommend using Great Stuff over caulk because you are dealing with water. Unlike other products, Great Stuff is polyurethane-based so so it is water-resistant unlike its latex counterparts.

Also, at a select group of Home Depot's and Ace's there is Great Stuff Pond & Stone which has a black foam (most appropriate for your project).

If you move forward with the project, we would love to see pictures and learn how you created your masterpiece. http://greatstuff.dow.com/greatstuff/diy/uses.htm and share your experience.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Your candle collection is subpurb. As far as needind to scale down the haunt maybe we can take up a haunter collection to keep it big, and bigger , to gigantic!!!!


----------

